# Datenbank & Applet



## Drake (29. Apr 2007)

Hallo

habe mich schon bemüht das Fourm nach diesem Thema zu durchforsten und bin dabei immer wieder auf 2 Punkte gestoßen:

1. für direkte Verbindung Applet -> DB muss das Applet signiert sein
2. dieses ist eine unsichere Sache, da die DB-Zugansdaten aus dem Applet extrachiert werden können

Zu 2 gab es dann folgenden Denkanstoss
Das Applet komuniziert mi einer Zwschenschicht auf dem Server, welche kontakt zur DB aufnimmt und das Ergebniss ans Applet "zurück liefert".

Jetzt meine Frage, wie ist dieses am besten zu realisieren, mir fehlt da zur Zeit leider komplett die Logik wie ich dieses bewerkstelligen soll.

Bisherige Überlegung, Applet ruft z.B. php script auf und übergibt abstrahierte Query, script liefert eErgebniss als String zurück.
Problem, so könnten böswillig trotzdem alle Daten aus der DB ausgelesen werden.

und an diesem Punkte stehe ich nun und weiss nicht mehr weiter.

mfg
Drake


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Apr 2007)

Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, auf einem/dem Server ein Java-Programm zu starten, kannst du solche Sachen auch mit RMI erledigen. Bei mir in der Firma gibts eine Anwendung, die auf dieser Basis funktioniert.


----------



## Drake (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo

habe mich nach kurzer Abwesenheit nun doch endlich in der Insel zu RMI schlau gemacht und glaube, ich werde es damit umsetzen.

Jeztz heisst es erstmal für mich, meine Klassen auf beiden Seiten zu planen und mir eine Testumbegung zu schaffen.

mfg
Drake


----------

